# Forced vaccination to see your daughter?



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

*NYC Judge Prevents Father From Visiting His Daughter Unless He Gets Vaccinated*

Proving once again... they can really stick it to you.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

karmagoround said:


> *NYC Judge Prevents Father From Visiting His Daughter Unless He Gets Vaccinated*
> 
> Proving once again... they can really stick it to you.


It's NYC, a liberal sh*thole, what else would you expect?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

karmagoround said:


> *NYC Judge Prevents Father From Visiting His Daughter Unless He Gets Vaccinated*
> 
> Proving once again... they can really stick it to you.


Just another blow to society. These idiot judges don't seem to understand they are cutting their own throats.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

karmagoround said:


> *NYC Judge Prevents Father From Visiting His Daughter Unless He Gets Vaccinated*
> 
> Proving once again... they can really stick it to you.


Judge strips unvaccinated Illinois mom of rights to see son - ABC News (go.com)


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> Judge strips unvaccinated Illinois mom of rights to see son - ABC News (go.com)


That's terrible!
This Illinois case is worse because " the judge, not Firlit’s ex-husband, raised the issue during a recent child support hearing. "

Where in the NY case "an attorney acting on behalf of the mother in the couple’s divorce case (the family has not been named), raised concerns about the father’s vaccination status"

Either way, it's madness. I thought corporate mandates were bad, but now Judicial vaccine mandates? The powers that be are hellbent on getting rid of the unvaxed control group.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

karmagoround said:


> That's terrible!
> This Illinois case is worse because " the judge, not Firlit’s ex-husband, raised the issue during a recent child support hearing. "
> 
> Where in the NY case "an attorney acting on behalf of the mother in the couple’s divorce case (the family has not been named), raised concerns about the father’s vaccination status"
> ...


In case you have not noticed, the world has gone insane. We live in bizzaro world now.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Vaccine mandates started way back in the day with the Smallpox vaccine. This isn't anything new. Covid is now the deadliest event we've ever had, worse than the Spanish Flu. It's important for everyone to get vaccinated against it.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

Anonymous07 said:


> Vaccine mandates started way back in the day with the Smallpox vaccine. This isn't anything new.


On your first point Anon7, Go to youtube and search "How mRNA vaccines work" and you will see that The COVID-19 vaccine is far different than other vaccines. 
On your second point


Anonymous07 said:


> It's important for everyone to get vaccinated against it.


I can venture several reasons why it's important to some, that everyone get the vaccine. None would have to do with the health of the individual.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

karmagoround said:


> I can venture several reasons why it's important to some, that everyone get the vaccine. None would have to do with the health of the individual.


 Why is it important for some to get vaccinated. 
Why is it not important for other to get vaccinated?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Smart Judge! This virus threatens the planet not just a few! It spread because the planet initially "refused" to acknowledge it, work together, and act accordingly. Now in attempting to contain it and save lives, we still have resistance. And suddenly the world is full of microbiologists based on reports on-line from freedom fighter scientists. If it means protecting the many, then march the few into vaccination camps. Have we forever got to fight the flat-earthers and such.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> Why is it important for some to get vaccinated.
> Why is it not important for other to get vaccinated?


I didn't mean to say that it important for some to get vaccinated.
I didn't mean to say that it not important for other to get vaccinated.
I meant to say that is important to some that all get vaccinated. 

By "some", I mean whoever has the motivations for sticking everyone with the vaccine. I don't know what their motive is. The official narrative is that Herd Immunity would then be established. But that doesn't make sense because according to some studies the vaccinated are still getting ill from and passing on the virus. 

Here is just one of many examples of studies that don't fit the narrative. 
Medical study posted August 25, 2021
These quotes are copy paste exactly as written in the results of the study.
"Fully vaccinated were more likely than unvaccinated persons to be infected by variants carrying mutations"
"Differences in viral loads were non-significant between unvaccinated and fully vaccinated persons"









Predominance of antibody-resistant SARS-CoV-2 variants in vaccine breakthrough cases from the San Francisco Bay Area, California


Associations between vaccine breakthrough cases and infection by SARS coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) variants have remained largely unexplored. Here we analyzed SARS-CoV-2 whole-genome sequences and viral loads from 1,373 persons with COVID-19 from the San Francisco Bay Area from February 1 to June...




www.medrxiv.org





Here is Ron Johnson explaining how the vaccine herd immunity argument is plainly false. 








Senator Ron Johnson Shares COVID-19 Data from Public Health England, Refutes "Pandemic of The Unvaccinated" Narrative - The Last Refuge


Senator Ron Johnson (R-Wisconsin) used his time on the Senate floor to discuss recently released COVID-19 data from Public Health England in the U.K. [DATA pdf Here] Ironically, Senator Johnson is forced to use the Senate floor to share the information in an effort to stop government and Big...




theconservativetreehouse.com





...thank you very much


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

On the surface, it is bonkers.
That said, we do not have any reliable source of information. In some cultures, taking of your shoes before you enter the house is expected. It is not that big a deal, Taking a reasonable health precaution should also not be a big deal, particularly is almost all the objections are BS.
If the article is reliable, then eye rolling is correct. It depends how much you trust journalists.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

Mr The Other said:


> On the surface, it is bonkers. That said, we do not have any reliable source of information.





Mr The Other said:


> Taking a reasonable health precaution should also not be a big deal.


Are those two statements compatible?



Mr The Other said:


> If the article is reliable, then eye rolling is correct. It depends how much you trust journalists.


If you are talking about the study I posted, it's a study as opposed to a journalists article. Studies can be purposely skewed too but when the study shows opposite of what the scientists had hoped, and they want to force you to inject it into yours veins anyway, one might want to pay attention to that study.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

karmagoround said:


> Are those two statements compatible?
> 
> If you are talking about the study I posted, it's a study as opposed to a journalists article. Studies can be purposely skewed too but when the study shows opposite of what the scientists had hoped, and they want to force you to inject it into yours veins anyway, one might want to pay attention to that study.


Well, yes. There is a study that how there are cases that overcome vaccination. That is not news really. 
It is a precaution, washing your hands and good hygiene help stop diseases. That is still true even if not all diseases.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Anonymous07 said:


> Vaccine mandates started way back in the day with the Smallpox vaccine. This isn't anything new. Covid is now the deadliest event we've ever had, worse than the Spanish Flu. It's important for everyone to get vaccinated against it.


The Spanish flu killed 50-100 million. It was far far worse and also it was largely children and young adults who died rather than the elderly.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Diana7 said:


> The Spanish flu killed 50-100 million. It was far far worse and also it was largely children and young adults who died rather than the elderly.


In the US, he's accurate. Spanish flu killed about 675,000 people. Covid deaths in the US are now over 720,000.

Medical science in 1918 was also far different than modern medicine. A less deadly virus could have far worse outcomes back then.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

But 675000 people in 1918 is a far way bigger percentage than 720000 in 2020/2021.

Your basic point is valid, but not apples to apples. There were 1/3 the people there are now, so Spanish flu was way more deadly.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

It sure would be nice to be able to trust the "authorities", especially on medical matters. It is criminal that we can't. 
No civil liability, yet they force the new technology into everyone's veins as quick as possible. 

Everything is corrupt, the only entity that could attack the corruption is the US Senate. it is one of the jobs off the US Senate to ensure laws are enforced and our rights not trampled. They are controlled, not by their constituents, but by their owners.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

jorgegene said:


> But 675000 people in 1918 is a far way bigger percentage than 720000 in 2020/2021.
> 
> Your basic point is valid, but not apples to apples. There were 1/3 the people there are now, so Spanish flu was way more deadly.


The truth is that because of the difference in medical technology, and the complete lack of vaccination options in 1918 it is very difficult to compare the two. 

But we can compare the vaccinated to the unvaccinated covid cases. Even with breakthrough cases, the unvaccinated are approximately 11 times more likely to die from infection than the vaccinated.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> The Spanish flu killed 50-100 million. It was far far worse and also it was largely children and young adults who died rather than the elderly.


If something like the Spanish flu came now, meansures would be far harder than this. There would not be the extensive trials of vacciens that we have and they would be released a few months after the pandemic was identified. Even MERS or SARS would have had a far more serious response.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*MODERATOR:- *Just a friendly reminder to keep this thread politics free, please? Thank you.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

This father hasn’t received the shot? Take his kids, fire him from his job, force him to live in a van down by the river. Sadly there are people who support this level of government control of our lives.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anonymous07 said:


> Vaccine mandates started way back in the day with the Smallpox vaccine. This isn't anything new. Covid is now the deadliest event we've ever had, worse than the Spanish Flu. It's important for everyone to get vaccinated against it.


Save yourself! It's too late for the rest of us who are in better shape than most 20 year olds and have ass kicking immunity.

Deadliest event? Methinks you are trolling or in need of more brain cells.😋


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Deadliest event? Methinks you are trolling or in need of more brain cells.😋


Assuming we're referring to US history, by all means, please show us the deadliest event.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

jorgegene said:


> But 675000 people in 1918 is a far way bigger percentage than 720000 in 2020/2021.
> 
> Your basic point is valid, but not apples to apples. There were 1/3 the people there are now, so Spanish flu was way more deadly.


Even those numbers are skewed. The hospitals have a financial incentive to label everything as Covid related. Cancer, heart attack, motorcycle accident have been marked as Covid deaths. Even influenza deaths are lumped as Covid related.

Not that it matters , the government shouldn’t have this much power over our lives. It’s not just happening to fathers. Even mothers are getting the same treatment.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

DownButNotOut said:


> the unvaccinated are approximately 11 times more likely to die from infection than the vaccinated.


Say the experts? You can get a second opinion from fully vaccinated Colon Powell.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

karmagoround said:


> Say the experts? You can get a second opinion from fully vaccinated Colon Powell.


Ooooh. Solid burn.

If you don't understand math, or vaccines, or cancer.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

DownButNotOut said:


> Ooooh. Solid burn.
> 
> If you don't understand math, or vaccines, or cancer.


Math means nothing when they fudge the numbers. 
This vaccine is totally different than previous vaccines. 
And it's really too bad that this vaccine couldn't help those that actually needed a vaccine that would work... like Colon Powel.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

karmagoround said:


> I didn't mean to say that it important for some to get vaccinated.
> I didn't mean to say that it not important for other to get vaccinated.
> I meant to say that is important to some that all get vaccinated.
> 
> ...


The data in that chart is being used to serve a political purpose and there isn't a full explanation of the data. 

Main thing is there is a huge disparity in the size of the data samples in each category. 
The unvaccinated sample under 50 is 249,000, but the vaccinated sample under 50 is almost 3x less at 85,000.
Conversely, the unvaccinated sample over 50 is only 8,500, but the vaccinated sample over 50 is more than 8x greater at 72,000

The vast majority of covid deaths are among those over 50 (even among the vaccinated), so of course this data will show more vaccinated people died. There were 63,440 more people in the over 50 vaccinated group. It makes perfect sense that the raw number of deaths is higher and does not reflect poorly on the effectiveness of the vaccine. 

Look at it this way. 2.2% of vaccinated people over 50 that contracted the Delta variant died within 28 days of a positive test. For unvaccinated that goes up to 6.9%. You have more than a 3x chance of dying if not vaccinated and if you are over 50. Now, if you are under 50 the data suggests that there is no difference in the chance of death for vaccinated or unvaccinated.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

karmagoround said:


> Math means nothing when they fudge the numbers.
> This vaccine is totally different than previous vaccines.
> And it's really too bad that this vaccine couldn't help those that actually needed a vaccine that would work... like Colon Powel.


No vaccines are 100% effective. People who get the flu shot still die from the flu. The chances are reduced, but it still happens. Covid is no different.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Do you hear the Jackboots on your door steps yet?


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Un-be-frikkin-lievable


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> *MODERATOR:- *Just a friendly reminder to keep this thread politics free, please? Thank you.


Well, that worked


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Assuming we're referring to US history, by all means, please show us the deadliest event.


That's only because we have 3x more population than in 1918 during the Spanish Flu. For example six in every thousand people died in 1918. Whereas, covid is one in every thousand people. Alot of this is best estimates, but I would certainly not say covid is the deadliest event even in US history. 

Regardless, all that pales to the Civil War with 1.5 million deaths out of 30 million. If you want to count that as an "event".


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> That's only because we have 3x more population than in 1918 during the Spanish Flu. For example six in every thousand people died in 1918. Whereas, covid is one in every thousand people. Alot of this is best estimates, but I would certainly not say covid is the deadliest event even in US history.
> 
> Regardless, all that pales to the Civil War with 1.5 million deaths out of 30 million. If you want to count that as an "event".


Ok, but no one said "per capita". Deaths from the Civil War have typically been listed as ~620,000. Recent scholarship has upped that estimate to ~720,000. 









New Estimate Raises Civil War Death Toll (Published 2012)


Extrapolating from new data, a historian suggests that about 20 percent more died than previously thought.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Ok, but no one said "per capita". Deaths from the Civil War have typically been listed as ~620,000. Recent scholarship has upped that estimate to ~720,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you are just comparing apples to oranges if you don't take percent of population into account.

As for the Civil War, that's only combat related death. Still way more percent wise than covid mortality. The biggest killer during the Civil War was disease. 

ETA: 1.5 million casualties , 700,000 dead or 23 out of every 1,000.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Well, you are just comparing apples to oranges if you don't take percent of population into account.
> 
> As for the Civil War, that's only combat related death. Still way more percent wise than covid mortality. The biggest killer during the Civil War was disease.


It is the same type of mistake made in the article posted earlier trying to claim fewer unvaccinated people are dying from the Delta variant than vaccinated people. Raw numbers number tell the story they want to tell. When you dig into the detail and make fair comparisons their arguments fall apart.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> It is the same type of mistake made in the article posted earlier trying to claim fewer unvaccinated people are dying from the Delta variant than vaccinated people. Raw numbers number tell the story they want to tell. When you dig into the detail and make fair comparisons their arguments fall apart.


Unvaccinated doesn't really make a difference though. Plenty of studies say previously infected and unvaccinated people have better immunity than the vaccinated. As many cases as we have had between delta and alpha, that's a large swath of the population.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mr The Other said:


> Well, that worked


Then please report any political posts in this thread.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Unvaccinated doesn't really make a difference though. Plenty of studies say previously infected and unvaccinated people have better immunity than the vaccinated. As many cases as we have had between delta and alpha, that's a large swath of the population.


That is completely false. It is just the opposite. 

Lots out there like this one...









Coronavirus Disease 2019


CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




www.cdc.gov





Care to produce some of this plethora of studies saying unvaccinated people have better immunity than those that are vaccinated? The fact that around 96% of all new cases are among the unvaccinated suggests that assertion is not true.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That is completely false. It is just the opposite.
> 
> Lots out there like this one...
> 
> ...


Here's a couple...I assume you have access to Google. By the way, I didn't say all the unvaccinated, I said the unvaccinated that were previously infected with covid.









Evidence Piles Up That Covid Immunity Among Previously Infected People May Be Long-Lasting


Scientists are still trying to figure out exactly how long immunity to the virus lasts--but several studies of previously infected people suggest it could be years.




www.forbes.com













Having SARS-CoV-2 once confers much greater immunity than a vaccine—but vaccination remains vital


Israelis who had an infection were more protected against the Delta coronavirus variant than those who had an already highly effective COVID-19 vaccine




www.science.org


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

manfromlamancha said:


> If it means protecting the many, then march the few into vaccination camps. Have we forever got to fight the flat-earthers and such.


Thank you Comrade for your opinions.
If you have had covid, and there are MANY studies that say natural immunity is FAR better (13x to 27x better) WHY do they need to have a vaccine?


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Thank you Comrade for your opinions.
> If you have had covid, and there are MANY studies that say natural immunity is FAR better (13x to 27x better) WHY do they need to have a vaccine?


That's why it angers so many that kids are being forced to get the stick now, even though their immune system robustly breasts the COVID virus.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Unvaccinated doesn't really make a difference though. Plenty of studies say previously infected and unvaccinated people have better immunity than the vaccinated. As many cases as we have had between delta and alpha, that's a large swath of the population.





UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Here's a couple...I assume you have access to Google. By the way, I didn't say all the unvaccinated, I said the unvaccinated that were previously infected with covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From your Forbes article: "Vaccination helps boost immunity among the previously infected even further, the research found, and appears to adequately protect against Covid-19 variants."

And from you science.org article: "The researchers also found that people who had SARS-CoV-2 previously and received one dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech messenger RNA (mRNA) vaccine were more highly protected against reinfection than those who once had the virus and were still unvaccinated." 


I don't understand how you concluded that in your words, "_Plenty of studies say previously infected and unvaccinated people have better immunity than the vaccinated. " _when your own examples say the exact opposite. How is that possible?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> From your Forbes article: "Vaccination helps boost immunity among the previously infected even further, the research found, and appears to adequately protect against Covid-19 variants."
> 
> And from you science.org article: "The researchers also found that people who had SARS-CoV-2 previously and received one dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech messenger RNA (mRNA) vaccine were more highly protected against reinfection than those who once had the virus and were still unvaccinated."
> 
> ...



Dude, I understand natural immunity plus vaccination offers best protection. All I am saying and what the articles say is unvaccinated people who have had a prior infection (natural immunity) are better protected than people that are fully vaccinated (but no prior infection). From the Science article:

"The natural immune protection that develops after a SARS-CoV-2 infection offers considerably more of a shield against the Delta variant of the pandemic coronavirus than two doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, according to a large Israeli study that some scientists wish came with a “Don’t try this at home” label. The newly released data show people who once had a SARS-CoV-2 infection were much less likely than never-infected, vaccinated people to get Delta, develop symptoms from it, or become hospitalized with serious COVID-19."


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Dude, I understand natural immunity plus vaccination offers best protection. All I am saying and what the articles say is unvaccinated people who have had a prior infection (natural immunity) are better protected than people that are fully vaccinated (but no prior infection). From the Science article:
> 
> "The natural immune protection that develops after a SARS-CoV-2 infection offers considerably more of a shield against the Delta variant of the pandemic coronavirus than two doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, according to a large Israeli study that some scientists wish came with a “Don’t try this at home” label. The newly released data show people who once had a SARS-CoV-2 infection were much less likely than never-infected, vaccinated people to get Delta, develop symptoms from it, or become hospitalized with serious COVID-19."


What are you suggesting we do with this information?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> What are you suggesting we do with this information?


Well, if they are going to make mandates or take away people's rights (see thread topic), which I find absolutely horrendous and draconian. Then atleast offer a caveat for those with prior infection.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> Thank you Comrade for your opinions.
> If you have had covid, and there are MANY studies that say natural immunity is FAR better (13x to 27x better) WHY do they need to have a vaccine?


And there are just as many if not more that say it is not - evidenced by the high number of deaths! So wise man of the north, why do YOU think they want us to have the jabs? What's the conspiracy theory here?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

manfromlamancha said:


> And there are just as many if not more that say it is not - evidenced by the high number of deaths! So wise man of the north, why do YOU think they want us to have the jabs? What's the conspiracy theory here?


There are a lot of deaths for vaccinated as well. Israel is probably the highest vaccination rate in the world and their covid numbers are through the roof, so I guess the vaccines really don't prevent you from getting covid.








Highly Vaccinated Israel Is Seeing A Dramatic Surge In New COVID Cases. Here's Why


What happened? Here are six lessons learned from Israel's experience — and one looming question for the future of the pandemic.




www.npr.org





A key item from the report:
The bad news, doctors say, is that half of Israel's seriously ill patients who are currently hospitalized were fully vaccinated at least five months ago. 
]They say that 78% of people over 12 have taken the vaccine, SO -- wasn't HERD immunity supposed to be 70% (or have they once again changed the goalposts -- and that only talks about vaccinated and does NOT include folks who have already had Covid -- so again, what is the herd immunity number).

They tout getting boosters -- but what's the point if they only last for a few months? Are we all going to be forced to take boosters for the REST OF OUR LIVES for this?

There are also now a number of known protocols for dealing with this illness that we didn't know about in March 2020.

Here's a question -- if the vaccines are so great against the disease, then why do people who have taken it care if there are unvaccinated people around? Why haven't we seen super spreader events at college and pro football games? We had a huge county fair here in August -- TONS of people, MOST without masks -- so why no super spreader event?

I am not against anyone taking a vaccine IF THEY WANT TO. Talk to your doctors, make the decision that is right for your own circumstances. To be FORCED to take ANY medications or medical actions against your will is totalitarian -- NOT freedom.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The govt here in the UK are not too happy. Only 9% of 12-15 years olds have had the vaccine. Most parents rightly and sensibly won't agree to it. If they offer it to even younger children I suspect the uptake will be far less than that.
Children simply don't need it and rarely get very ill.

The same is happening with the boosters. They have already been offered to certain segments of the population, older people, and those with serious health conditions 6 months after their last jab, and only about half offered had had it. Far far fewer than had it last time. I think it was way above 80%.

They said originally that we could have the same vaccine as we had had already, which for many of us was the Oxford Astra Zenica one. They then said that everyone would now be given the Pfizer which is a very different vaccine. and far more expensive. We aren't going to get that one and nor will many others. We know lots of people who have had and are still getting bad effects from it months later.
Hundreds of thousands of women have had major disruptions in their menstrual cycle just as one example. Many have had blood clots. Others have had months if feeling ill and exhausted.

I expect they will ramp up the fear and threats of more stringent rules and restrictions if a greater percentage don't have it.

Many carers in old people's homes have lost their jobs for refusing the jab. They are already short staffed and some are having to close. Crazy.

Cases here are going up a lot but most cases are teenagers and few get very ill. We test more than nearly all countries so of course we will find more cases.

Fear mongering here will get worse I am sure of it.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Cases here are going up a lot but most cases are teenagers and few get very ill. We test more than nearly all countries so of course we will find more cases.


If they are still using the PCR test to detect cases, their numbers might be way off because here is the CDC declaring the PCR tests faulty. These same PCR tests that were used to quarantine and shut down society, can't tell the difference between the flu or Covid-19.
From this CDC Lab Alert: "CDC encourages laboratories to consider adoption of a multiplexed method that can facilitate detection and differentiation of SARS-CoV-2 and influenza viruses."





__





CDC's Laboratory Outreach Communication System (LOCS) | CDC







www.cdc.gov


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

There is a thread here for your "insightful brilliant wisdom that far exceeds experts who work in the field"/"arrogant deluded idiocy"


https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/threads/politics-and-covid19.440663/


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> In case you have not noticed, the world has gone insane. We live in bizzaro world now.


yes, we DID NOTICE that!


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

karmagoround said:


> *NYC Judge Prevents Father From Visiting His Daughter Unless He Gets Vaccinated*
> 
> Proving once again... they can really stick it to you.


Judges should be accountable for their decisions. 
After two years, covid has gone around the world and has nearly killed all the people that it is going to kill
7 million more people are not going to die from covid.


----------



## Ethan_c_walker (Apr 6, 2021)

karmagoround said:


> *NYC Judge Prevents Father From Visiting His Daughter Unless He Gets Vaccinated*
> 
> Proving once again... they can really stick it to you.


Pretty much tyrannical.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Not trying to be a Devil's advocate, but consider my situation. I avoided this very issue only because of timing.

Right when COVID was becoming a thing I started chemo for colon cancer. Catching COVID was absolutely to be avoided. My ex is an anti-vaxxer and works in an office with substantial exposure risk. So even with my kid getting the vaccine I'd still be at risk due to the variants.

So, without this kind of relief, I would have had to avoid seeing my kid for over six months due to being immunocompromized. Also, I'm still having immune system issues so conceivably I'm still at risk.

Not seeing my kid for that long would have been harmful to her as well as me. Is it fair that an anti-vaxxer parent can interfere with that relationship?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

karmagoround said:


> *NYC Judge Prevents Father From Visiting His Daughter Unless He Gets Vaccinated*
> 
> Proving once again... they can really stick it to you.


Idiot judge doesn't realize you can still be infected and pass it on to your daughter just as much as an un-vaxxed person does. The vax only minimizes symptoms, not reduce the risk.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Guy's ex-wife was the one that pushed this issue.

Oh, but she'll gladly cash his child support checks won't she?

Just another day of hell for fathers having their children used against them by the ex-wife.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

drencrom said:


> Idiot judge doesn't realize you can still be infected and pass it on to your daughter just as much as an un-vaxxed person does. The vax only minimizes symptoms, not reduce the risk.


Its amazing how many people can't seem to grasp that simple fact.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Its amazing how many people can't seem to grasp that simple fact.


Something tells me they might just grasp it, but choose to look away from it so they can impose their much desired control of others that don't think like them.

To me its all about pissing off conservatives. Because science isn't on their side on this one with the reasons they are giving.


----------

